# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Что с моим компом? (скрин)

## Volgarik

Что с моим компом?

Куча процессов грузит проц и засрали память, причем попеременно!
Вирусов нет, перезагрузка не помогает. Винде 1 месяц.

В чем дело не пойму?

----------


## fider

> Что с моим компом?
> 
> Куча процессов грузит проц и засрали память, причем попеременно!
> Вирусов нет, перезагрузка не помогает. Винде 1 месяц.
> 
> В чем дело не пойму?


Попробуй по отключать все из автозагрузки и посмотри как работает. Еще как вариант убедиться что дело в системе, зайди в безопасном режиме и посмотри как работает комп если все нормально то ищи причину в софте, каким антивирусом пользуешься ?

----------


## Volgarik

Да, в сейфмод работает нормально!
Антивирусом не пользуюсь, работаю в опере, периодически сканирую Dr.Web (CureIT)

----------


## fider

> Да, в сейфмод работает нормально!
> Антивирусом не пользуюсь, работаю в опере, периодически сканирую Dr.Web (CureIT)


Скорее всего у тебя висит либо вирусяка либо троян. Решение проблемы :
Я бы посоветовал переустановить систему с нуля, потом в первую очередь установить каспера 7 обязательно KIS после всего этого обновить базы и проверить все файлы на компьютере. Если нет возможности переставить систему то поставь каспера попробуй все проверить еще очень желательно установить adaware или что то в этом роде проверить на троянов. Скорее всего эти меры должны помочь если не все сильно запущено :)

----------


## Volgarik

Все намного проще, причина - глюкнул аутпост(((

----------


## fider

Кстати в каспере 7 есть свой фаервол и работает очень даже не плохо я доволен без глюков.

----------


## SkullBrain

> Кстати в каспере 7 есть свой фаервол и работает очень даже не плохо я доволен без глюков.


Каспера фтопку (ИМХО), сколько бы ресурсо нибыло, каспер их сожрёт (проверено на личном горьком опыте) оставит процентов от 20 до 50, в зависимости от каких - то своих предпочтений.

ИМХО NOD32 рулит.

----------


## Romasia

Да уж... а служб нельзя было еще больше запустиить?

----------


## SkullBrain

> Что с моим компом?
> 
> Куча процессов грузит проц и засрали память, причем попеременно!
> Вирусов нет, перезагрузка не помогает. Винде 1 месяц.
> 
> В чем дело не пойму?


http://download.sysinternals.com/Files/Autoruns.zip - Полезная программа от Марка Руссиновича. Мониторит реестр на предмет приложений и модулей, автоматически загружаемых при старте Windows.
   Что бы не напортачить, для начала, дальше закладки "Logon" ничего не меняй (Если не лень, то там есть опция Searche Online, позволяет узнать о процесе в интернете). Поудаляй подозрительные процесы и перезагрузи комп и многие проблемы решатся. И ещё, не вешай так много прог в систрей..... ресурсы же не безграничные....

----------


## LightSpektr

Ставь spybot всё сделает))

----------


## SkullBrain

> Ставь spybot всё сделает))


От кривых рух не спасёт и спайбот.

----------


## digitpr

Сложно что-то определенное посоветовать, так как проблема не ясна. Из теории - действительно проверь на вирусы, загрузи последние апдейты с Windows Update, отмени загрузку не нужных приложений, увеличь файл подкачки. 

Может быть у тебя просто проц слабенький и элементарно не справляется...

----------


## LightSpektr

> От кривых рух не спасёт и спайбот.


спайботу особо прямые руки не нужны))) делай снимок риестра (им же) и делай что хошь))))

----------


## Hell-Courier

Итак всем понятно что Ксперский неРвно курит в старонке по сравнению с ESET Nod 32!!! И никак иначе!

----------


## Артимед

> периодически сканирую Dr.Web (CureIT)


DrWeb при проверке процессов "вытаскивает" их из оперативки, помещает в виртуальную память и проверяет. Поэтому процессы занимают столько памяти. Перезагрузи компьютер и все встанет на свои места :)

----------


## Krogot

ЭЭЭ Куча левых процессов....в автозагрузке msconfig'а сниси все лишнее + проверь антивируснегом....рекоменду  ю Stokona и BitDefender 10 (на худой конец KAV7 , NOD32 v3xx, DrWeb....или Panda)....+ обязательно поставь FireWall (кстати у KIS7 он очень не плохой....можеш AtGuard поставить) качни RegOrganizer v4xxx и почисти реестр... Это так поверхносно...но может помоч.

----------


## SMARTER

Однозначно трояны и spyware

Ну где ты видел программу обновления с именем yupdate?

----------


## Артимед

> Ну где ты видел программу обновления с именем yupdate?


Это модуль программы Яндекс Онлайн.

----------


## EweX

Зачем куча процессов открыта при автозагрузке? Причем командных, чисть комп+ вирь есть полюбе

----------

